# Boiled egg anyone ?



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

This morning,while my son was tending to Billys cage and bath, I was in the kitchen making breakfast and as I got the pan out to boil Billy an egg for breakfast, I decided everyone was having boiled eggs.
sailor got one, kids got two, even I put the bacon to one side to devour one... tried to persuade my sons mate, but he was more concerned about he canabilism he was witnessing with Billy eating an egg 

I`d forgotten how much fun it is trying to peel shells off really hot boiled eggs and got abit carried away,was egg heaven here this morning


----------



## chatreed (May 23, 2011)

I eat boiled egg every morning,oh gosh


----------

